# How strong do you think Scopper Gaban is?



## Amol (Dec 21, 2019)

Roger thinks he is the best man that he has along with Rayleigh.
That is a high praise. 
There is also whole Gold, Silver and Copper grouping here that indicates he is part of a trio. A Monster Trio. 
So how strong do you the think Scopper is? 
Personally I think he is as strong as an Admiral. Crew of PK is has to be exceptional.
Gold Roger : PK level. 
Prime Rayleigh : Old WB level.
Scopper Gaban : Kizaru/Green Bull/Issho level. 
That is how I see EoS Strawhats M3 too. It makes sense to me. If there is one thing we can trust is that One Piece as a shonen will have Luffy getting everything best there is including the crew.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2019)

YC1


----------



## HaxHax (Dec 21, 2019)

Amol said:


> Prime Rayleigh : Old WB level.



cmon dude didn't this chapter put this to rest


----------



## Ruse (Dec 21, 2019)

Yc1 or admiral lvl not really sure I’ll go with the former for now.


----------



## Beast (Dec 21, 2019)

Better to use known strong characters to make these comparisons. 


Roger - Garp tier 

Ray- C3 tier 

Scopper- Ben Beckman tier


----------



## zoro (Dec 21, 2019)

Rayleigh is still Yonko-level in my mind for now so I'd say Scopper is a bit below that. Admiral level basically


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 21, 2019)

HaxHax said:


> cmon dude didn't this chapter put this to rest



How so?


----------



## Vengarl (Dec 21, 2019)

Roger was a cut above yonko. Rayleigh was a cut above YC1. Therefore Scopper was YC1 or even admiral level.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2019)

friendly reminder that admiral=yonkou >> yc1

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (Dec 21, 2019)

The sad thing is we'll never actually know for sure, it'll be speculated till the story ends and years after the fact. 


The same can be said for a lot of characters.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 21, 2019)

pretty sure this is scopper


----------



## Beast (Dec 21, 2019)

Nathan Copeland said:


> pretty sure this is scopper


Scopper would not being saying such outrageous things. Put some respek on his name.


----------



## convict (Dec 21, 2019)

Rayleigh = Shanks and Scopper = Beckman. Roger pirates would be a full fledged Yonkou crew without him.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 21, 2019)

WSA


----------



## Kishido (Dec 22, 2019)

Far stronger as EoS Jinbe


----------



## Amol (Dec 22, 2019)

If Scopper is YC1 that means Rayleigh can fodderize him and I just don't see that ever ever happening. 
It is same like Zoro/Sanji. Sanji will never be fodderized by Zoro. Never ever. I don't think even worst Zoro fanboy thinks so(inb4 someone immediately proves me wrong). 
So by same logic Rayleigh should at the very least need High diff to beat Scopper which puts him on Admiral level.


----------



## Xebec (Dec 22, 2019)

as strong as Rayleigh


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 22, 2019)

Ray~Scopper
Zoro~Sanji

At any time, Scopper and Sanji should be at least 90% as strong as Ray and Zoro or based on how Oda has portrayed Zoro and Sanji thus far, probably like 95-98% even though Zoro fans don't want to hear that.

That means that Scopper can High diff or extreme diff an Admiral.


----------



## Bash24 (Dec 22, 2019)

Worthy of being the PK's First Mate. Having Ray on the same crew is like cheating in a video game.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nathan Copeland said:


> pretty sure this is scopper


I don’t think Scopper is a pussy.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 22, 2019)

YFM/YC1 level.

Possibly as strong as King who will probably turn out to be >= Katakuri.


----------



## HaxHax (Dec 22, 2019)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> How so?


Whitebeard's crew of teenagers was equal to Roger's crew headed on their final journey.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2019)

Roger himself wanted to fight an admiral like Sengoku

But sure, lets pretend Scopper was admiral lvl


----------



## Bonney (Dec 22, 2019)

Roger > Rayleigh >= Admiral > Scopper > YC1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 22, 2019)

HaxHax said:


> Whitebeard's crew of teenagers was equal to Roger's crew headed on their final journey.



Thats why Rayleigh was fighting the God Oden.

As for the rest of Rogers crew guess they arent as strong as we once thought.

That fight has also happend one year before Roger was suppose to die. Unless Oda does another timeskip Zoro is going to go from weaker then Doflamingo to stronger then Mihawk in less then a year. Plenty of time for Rayleigh to get a significant power boost. 

Oda cares more about plot then power levels anyway so i wouldent put much stock in a off panel fight espicailly when like i said Oden could of been fighting him the whole time.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 22, 2019)

This chapter confirmed he's not just the number 3 but that he was pretty much co-first mate. Some crews have massive gaos between 2 and 3 but this looks more like a Sanji situation. 

I'm pretty confident he's not on the level of the current top tiers like Kaido, Akainu etc but at the same time no way he's not at least Yonkou commander 1 level.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2019)

Serenity said:


> Roger > Rayleigh >= Admiral > Scopper > YC1


This.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Dec 22, 2019)

_Rayleigh vs Scopper would be a Ace vs Jimbe or Akainu vs Aokiji type battle. Rayleigh would eventually best Scopper, but both are in the same tier._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Red Admiral (Dec 22, 2019)

ADMIRAL LEVEL?!!!!!!!!!


BASED ON WHAT THE FUCK?!


Admirals > Ben > Scopper ~ YC 1


until more feats and hype


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2019)

Idk. If he was YC2-YC3 (assuming Oden took YC2 spot after joining) but in a premium crew I would say admiral mid diffs.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Dec 22, 2019)

Strong enough to give a high diff fight to Fujitora

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 22, 2019)

Roger > Ray > Scopper

Roger basically confirmed Scopper is the next best thing after Rayleigh doesn't mean they're equal like some here seem to believe. Scopper doesn't even have half of Rayleighs hype and portrayal. He's also featless.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HaxHax (Dec 22, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> Roger > Ray > Scopper
> 
> Roger basically confirmed Scopper is the next best thing after Rayleigh doesn't mean they're equal like some here seem to believe. Scopper doesn't even have half of Rayleighs hype and portrayal. He's also featless.



Rayleigh doesnt even have half of Rogers hype. Neither of these could touch him. They're UNDERLINGS. Not bonus yonko.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 22, 2019)

HaxHax said:


> Rayleigh doesnt even have half of Rogers hype. Neither of these could touch him. They're UNDERLINGS. Not bonus yonko.



Rayleigh has the hype of being the Dark King and CoC user that is regarded as legend in the same breath as WB, you know Roger's rival. 

What does Scopper have again?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imagine (Dec 22, 2019)

Around YC 1 or YC 2  level. 

Admiral/Yonkou level? Definitely not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sabco (Dec 22, 2019)

Admiral level became such a light word.. every new character is placed at Admiral level..

Roger > Yonko/Prime Garp > Rayleigh >= Admiral > Scopper > YC1


----------



## Kroczilla (Dec 23, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


> Scopper doesn't even have half of Rayleighs hype and portrayal. He's also featless.



Tbf, Scoper hasn't been formerly introduced in the current timeline.
Hence at best, we know rogers regards him and Rayleigh the same way luffy regards zoro and sanji (i.e. his best fighters).
Given the monsters during Roger's era, that says a lot.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2019)

The guys who put Scopper high diffs Fujitora need help.  

Scopper must be Yonkou level now


----------



## Dunno (Dec 23, 2019)

Strong enough to give Ray a high diff fight, so probably around Admiral/Yonkou level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Dec 23, 2019)

Scooper should be Marco and DR Fujitora level at Minimum. Higher estimates may place him up at Akainu / Aokiji / Yonko level


----------



## Luke (Dec 23, 2019)

Around Marco's level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Dec 24, 2019)

Sakazuki-Singh said:


> Strong enough to give a high diff fight to Fujitora


 Agreed. I think Ben Beckman and Marco are on similar level as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bil02 (Dec 24, 2019)

Patrick said:


> This chapter confirmed he's not just the number 3 but that he was pretty much co-first mate. Some crews have massive gaos between 2 and 3 but this looks more like a Sanji situation.
> 
> I'm pretty confident he's not on the level of the current top tiers like Kaido, Akainu etc but at the same time no way he's not at least Yonkou commander 1 level.


Co-first mate with crocus ?
Rayleigh is the vice captain not the first mate..
Rayleigh is closer to roger in the hierachy of the roger pirates,he calls roger by his name while gabban calls roger captain..
The discrepancy in thier roles in the roger pirates was also shown when gabban was talking shit to oden and telling roger not to bend to wb,as they are a rival crew while rayleigh was not shown even reacting to roger bending to wb or to oden boarding their ship cuz he knows roger the most amongst the crew and understands his feelings.
Also gabban was asking rayleigh if they were to kill oden's threat in the bud,literally asking rayleigh's permission so they can't be close hierachywise.
About the question : scopper was probably weaker than an admiral but stonger than a yc1.

Tbh if standing next to rayleigh means you're close to him strengthwise,then crocus must be the 3rd strongest as he was standing next to rayleigh and roger in the end of chapter 965.



Kroczilla said:


> Tbf, Scoper hasn't been formerly introduced in the current timeline.
> Hence at best, we know rogers regards him and Rayleigh the same way luffy regards zoro and sanji (i.e. his best fighters).
> Given the monsters during Roger's era, that says a lot.


Hmm i thought the viz version cleared this?
In the viz version of the chapter,there is no mention of rayleigh and gabban being his best men.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

bil02 said:


> Co-first mate with crocus ?
> Rayleigh is the vice captain not the first mate..
> Rayleigh is closer to roger in the hierachy of the roger pirates,he calls roger by his name while gabban calls roger captain..
> The discrepancy in thier roles in the roger pirates was also shown when gabban was talking shit to oden and telling roger not to bend to wb,as they are a rival crew while rayleigh was not shown even reacting to roger bending to wb or to oden boarding their ship cuz he knows roger the most amongst the crew and understands his feelings.
> ...


Ray is the FM... Ray is Vice Captain, Co-captain, FM, Rogers partner whatever you wanna call it. 

Scopper was seen twice giving out orders once ALONGSIDE Ray and after with the rest of the crew, He said he didn’t trust Oden but so, Did Ray... they both wanted to cut him up and not mention that they’re the only two with no wounds/ scratches or anything after the 3 day battle. 


bil02 said:


> Tbh if standing next to rayleigh means you're close to him strengthwise,then crocus must be the 3rd strongest as he was standing next to rayleigh and roger in the end of chapter 965.


come on bruh, at least use some comprehensive skill, read between the lines, Crocus was there for only 3 years and is a doctor and is on the ship for one sole purpose or two I guess lol, Scopper from his name to his design to placing in the crew and personality is very clear that he is the next best thing after Ray, other then Crocus who we know is the doctor, Scopper is the most highlighted and prominent Roger member that has not even been in a single panel in the current time line. 

I’m not going to push it down your throat but if you think and look carefully I think all the points are there and point at Scopper/ Copper is the sanji of the Roger pirates and that the RPs really might have their own M3 but that is more clear cut between each other I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bil02 (Dec 24, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Ray is the FM... Ray is Vice Captain, Co-captain, FM, Rogers partner whatever you wanna call it.
> 
> Scopper was seen twice giving out orders once ALONGSIDE Ray and after with the rest of the crew, He said he didn’t trust Oden but so, Did Ray... they both wanted to cut him up and not mention that they’re the only two with no wounds/ scratches or anything after the 3 day battle.
> come on bruh, at least use some comprehensive skill, read between the lines, Crocus was there for only 3 years and is a doctor and is on the ship for one sole purpose or two I guess lol, Scopper from his name to his design to placing in the crew and personality is very clear that he is the next best thing after Ray, other then Crocus who we know is the doctor, Scopper is the most highlighted and prominent Roger member that has not even been in a single panel in the current time line.
> ...


Do we know for how long scopper was in the crew? I mean he doesn't look very close to roger,even crocus seems more close to roger..
Also was crocus shown amongst the members rayleigh and gabban were leading to fight?
What i mean is that,there isn't enough evidence to say gabban is the #3 of the crew..
What if next chapter crocus is shown leading the crew in an attack with rayleigh,are you going to agree crocus is number 3 of roger pirates? 
I'm not even going to comment on the metal theme of their names(scopper,silvers,gold)..i mean what is it even suppose to prove when the guy's name is scopper not bronze?


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

bil02 said:


> Do we know for how long scopper was in the crew? I mean he doesn't look very close to roger,even crocus seems more close to roger..
> Also was crocus shown amongst the members rayleigh and gabban were leading to fight?
> What i mean is that,there isn't enough evidence to say gabban is the #3 of the crew..
> What if next chapter crocus is shown leading the crew in an attack with rayleigh,are you going to agree crocus is number 3 of roger pirates?
> I'm not even going to comment on the metal theme of their names(scopper,silvers,gold)..i mean what is it even suppose to prove when the guy's name is scopper not bronze?


Ever since there was a crew, there was Scopper lol, Crocus was highlighted at just being with them for 3 years, so everyone else including Buggy and Shanks have been there for a lot longer, asking how long is pretty stupid... you know the answer to that. 

Crocus was doing doctor stuff and treating people for wounds lol, what are you talking about? 


Obviously there isn’t any concrete evidence and I don’t mean to come off rude but you seem against that whole idea for whatever reason and it’s not that deep a topic to be taking seriously. 
Crocus can’t be the 3rd best Roger pirate because he was BARELY a RP and a doctor as his role, Crocus is not a fighter, we’ve been very aware of that from when we met him, did he come off as the 3rd strongest of the pirate kings crew to you? 

Bro, Roger was Gol D, not Gold, Ray is Silvers, not Silver but you want to nitpick between Copper and bronze lol? 

It’s not that deep, but as I’m sure as most people who have read the recent chapter, Scopper has a higher chance of being the 3rd strongest of the Rogers pirates excluding Oden of course then anyone else.


----------



## trance (Dec 24, 2019)

stronger than any current gen first mate besides beckman


----------



## Quipchaque (Dec 24, 2019)

Scopper is basically Sanji's eos benchmark who is going to beat Kizaru extreme diff so I would say Sanji=/>Scopper=Admiral.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 24, 2019)

Prime Rayleigh level

Extreme diffs either way


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jan 2, 2020)

Rayleigh was Admiral level, since Admirals and Emperors are on the same level. Shopper Gaban was probably a little bit below that. I’d say that Scopper in his Prime was probably comparable to Old Garp, Old Sengoku and Old Rayleigh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 2, 2020)

He is Sanji's milestone to surpass, so admiral level at least. Guess Rayleigh should take him extreme diff, like Zoro vs Sanji

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 2, 2020)

He beats any Yonkou FM but loses to any solid top tier for now. We basically know nothing of him except him being the best mate after Rayleigh. That is really generous for now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gledania (Jan 2, 2020)

I guess he would give a high diff to Ray (not extrem) who himself would give a high diff to roger (not extrem).

Roger high diff Ray who high diff Scopper.

All speculative of course.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 5, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> ADMIRAL LEVEL?!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> BASED ON WHAT THE FUCK?!
> ...



You dismiss speculation yet you place Ben above Scopper and YC1 completely based on speculation.

He threatened Kizaru and Kizaru ended up completely ignoring his threat, big whoof. Shank's crew is very unlikely to be as strong as Roger's, I doubt if Ben is as strong as Rayleigh or Scopper even.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jan 5, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> You dismiss speculation yet you place Ben above Scopper and YC1 completely based on speculation.
> 
> He threatened Kizaru and Kizaru ended up completely ignoring his threat, big whoof. Shank's crew is very unlikely to be as strong as Roger's, I doubt if Ben is as strong as Rayleigh or Scopper even.



speculation is all we have ...
Ben is not Dark king level ... true

but 


Ben have the vice captain rank - manga
Ben power been called astonishing by Oda - SBS
Ben (smartest pirate alive) consider himself strong enough to threat an admiral and Kizaru did respect his power - manga
Ben considered comparable to Shanks himself - Data Book
Ben was said to be fearsome person for even the most fearless of pirates - Data Book

while 

Gaban have no official rank
Gaban have no feat
Gaban have no hype 

so at this point ... even comparing the two is not logical .... Ben claim is simply FAR MORE legit ...


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 7, 2020)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Rayleigh was Admiral level, since Admirals and Emperors are on the same level. Shopper Gaban was probably a little bit below that. I’d say that Scopper in his Prime was probably comparable to Old Garp, Old Sengoku and Old Rayleigh.



Same idea here as well. 
Stronger then a YC1  but slightly weaker then a top tier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Roger himself wanted to fight an admiral like Sengoku
> 
> But sure, lets pretend Scopper was admiral lvl



Yeah because Sengoku is totally your average Joe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Yeah because Sengoku is totally your average Joe.


Joe admiral


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Joe admiral



Prime Sengoku>admirals until proven otherwise. Besides Roger wanting to fight a top tier has no correlation at all to Scopper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> *Prime Sengoku>admirals* until proven otherwise


prove it


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> prove it



Lol how about the fact that neither Roger or Whitebeard care about any admiral other than him and that he is the former fleet admiral with the color trio around. Baaam. 

You are the one that has to prove his point since Sengoku is already an established legend. Not the other way around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Roger or Whitebeard care about any admiral other than him


they didnt meet the others 




DiscoZoro20 said:


> he is the former fleet admiral with the color trio around


that has nothing to do with strength, he has seniority and experience on them 




DiscoZoro20 said:


> You are the one that has to prove his point


not really, an admiral is a rank of strength
all admirals by definition will be ~same-tier


----------



## Red Admiral (Jan 7, 2020)

the Old Gen hype is stupid ...

Gaban have no good rank
Gaban have no achievement
Gaban have no feat
Gaban have no hype

even saying he is +YC 1 is logically an over hype

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they didnt meet the others
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-baseless

-yeah and the fact that Kong preferred Garp over Sengoku and that it is always the two strongest that have been considered is totally a coincidence. 

-never said otherwise


----------



## trance (Jan 7, 2020)

just gonna throw this out there but im pretty sure scopper could've handled oden


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 7, 2020)

Rakuyo said:


> just gonna throw this out there but im pretty sure scopper could've handled oden



You can't say that as long as we can't even tell how strong Oden is. So far he was just involved in 1 or 2 skirmishes but that isn't the same as showing all out battles.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 8, 2020)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> -yeah and the fact that Kong preferred Garp over Sengoku






> that it is always the *two strongest that have been considered* is totally a coincidence.



Garp was one thing but when was Sengoku considered strongest marine?


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 8, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Garp was one thing but when was Sengoku considered strongest marine?



I said the two strongest... And my point about Garp also stands.


----------



## trance (Jan 8, 2020)

oden shouldn't be any weaker than an average first mate tbh


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 8, 2020)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> I said the two strongest...



And that's correct based on ?



> And my point about Garp also stands.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 8, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> And that's correct based on ?



Based on the fact that those two are the only outstanding characters among the marines in every single flashback of the Roger era and based on the fact that they are the ones at the top of the hierachy.

And my point about Garp still stands.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 8, 2020)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Based on the fact that those two are the only outstanding characters among the marines in every single flashback of the Roger era and based on the fact that they are the ones at the top of the hierachy.



They were the marine top tiers of that era so naturally. 

It no way indicates that Sengoku is stronger than current Admirals.      



> And my point about Garp still stands.



Which point?


----------



## Tornado (Jan 9, 2020)

** Consults personal tier list.

Yeah, admiral lvl feels about right to me based on Sanji vs Kizaru being a possibility.

Maybe a tiny bit weaker than Kizaru.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jan 10, 2020)

Gaban is officially most overhyped person in fandom ... even more than Mihawk

he dude made it to admiral level simply cause his name is Gaban


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 10, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> Gaban is officially most overhyped person in fandom ... even more than Mihawk
> 
> he dude made it to admiral level simply cause his name is Gaban


Dat name tho


----------



## hajimehipo (May 7, 2020)

Roger said that he and rayleigh were his 2 strongest men .  He must have been insanely strong


----------



## Beast (May 7, 2020)

YCFM level, only eclipsed by Ben Beckman. 

Everyone should know Oden and Ray, Zoro and Sanji aren’t any normal FM level dudes and will reach Top tier, while Scopper was probably just a little shy of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OG sama (May 7, 2020)

He was probably a Low Top Tier, think Ben Beckman level or Current Luffy level or Current Sabo imo.

He’s probably Sanjis benchmark, so Sanji will surpass him by actually being strong enough to beat an Admiral I suppose in an extreme diff battle.


----------



## neonlight (May 9, 2020)

Anybody giving Scopper Gaban as admiral level are just classical tier-specialists. Anything above YF1 is overhype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 9, 2020)

I want to put him at YC1

But Suppose if Benn Beckman is admiral level?


----------

